# Bosch/Sortimo L-BOXX clips



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

50k in Montreal ? sounds like there's gonna be a hill or two.


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

They always keep the worst hill for the last stretch of the 50km


----------



## pklaus (Nov 9, 2017)

Dear David C,

I know this thread is old but the topic didn't loose its topicality. A very nice mounting system to attach an L-BOXX to a bicycle. I'm interested in the dimensions of the clip. If you could post them with a close-up photo of the clip, that would be great for me to be able to machine my own ones.
I also found two designs for 3d printing on Thingiverse: thing:2235462 and thing:92837 (sorry, I cannot post direct links yet) but I'm not sure how nicely they fit the system.

Best,
Philipp


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Maybe an old thread but a darned good idea. Mounting and securing organisers always gets my attention no matter the vehicle. You can always glean ideas frim such topics.


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

Thanks, the setup did survive the ride, and then went into storage. I switched to using mostly DeWALT TSTAK and ToughSystem cases, my LBOXX 1's gathering dust since 2 years.

I recently was offered a new job which included a brand new Sprinter cargo van with a really nice interior setup and it had me thinking back of this thread and findings ways to secure organizer and tool box into the truck.

I'll try to get you a picture soon. Today has been a long day (4am-5pm no lunch  ).


----------

